# Find My friends App?? Itunes users



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what this app is really used for?? looking for infedility??

I found over Xmas that my H has this app on his phone. I didn't ask him about it till today....He first said it wasn't on his phone, I said I saw it on his phone and it said New. Then he said it Auto down loaded when he updated his phone...I said I have Iphone it has not done that ever....then I said oh did it down load from one of his games..he said yes....I dropped the discussion, but didn't really believe him.

So now I was on the kids Ipad which has his Itunes account and found it in the apps....It says purchased Oct 10, 2012. 

I'm real angered that he lied to me cause that shows there is something to hide....

Anyone else know about this app...Is this a cheating type app where OW and hijm could have thier secret conversation? He has Iphone, so if OW now has Iphone I would not see texts because of Imessage. I also do not know her number.


----------



## keepmyfamily (Nov 16, 2012)

It is an auto download, i think for the 2nd to last update that came out(?). That's how I got mine. 

As for what it is, I think you can add (they have to accept and have it turned on) people to it and you can see where everyone is at any given moment.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

keepmyfamily said:


> It is an auto download, i think for the 2nd to last update that came out(?). That's how I got mine.
> 
> As for what it is, I think you can add (they have to accept and have it turned on) people to it and you can see where everyone is at any given moment.


Mine did not down load when I updated my phone...I have same phone he has....I was curious about this app that I saw on his front home screen on his phone, so after he went back to AZ to work I downloaded it on my phone. I had to physically down load it

He also had his phone pass word protected which he had said it did that when he updated too....It took him a while of me asking for him to turn it off of password protect mode

I don't wan tto jump to conclusions and I'm really trying to hold myself back from confronting him right away...First I need his Itunes pass word for the reason I was even on the Itunes acct


----------



## Mike11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Find My Friends app is an app that will enable you to find and physically locate friends that are part of your friends list on this app
it has chat features, the app on itself is harmless (I have it on my phone so does my wife) what is of interest for you is not the fact that this app is on his phone but rather the friends list that is in it, it is like any other IM(instant messenger) for that matter


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I's a great App and you don't have to activate it if you don't want to use it. My wife and I have activated it for each-other and it works pretty well. Yes, you can use it to verify where your spouse is, as long has he/she has their phone with them. You can deactivate it at any time, if the parental protections are not activated.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I loaded the app again..I had previously put it on my phone right after I saw it on his...I didn't ask him about it till yesterday ...which he lied about it when I asked him...I am afriad Of what friends are on his list. Particularly past OW. So I enabled the app and friend requested him.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

So far he has not responded to friend request, but it is still pretty early in the morning for him and I doubt hes up yet. He usually does not text me until 9am on off work days.

I also found another app thats much much worse....a actual dating app. First before confrontation I am asking him for his password for Apple ID since he has his on the Ipad and I need to update and load things for the kids. Its thier Ipad and thats how I learned about all this too. When I get his password, I will be able to sign into Find my Friends if I have his phone physically with me I assume..Having his phone with me is not something I can possibly do since Hes in AZ.


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> I also found another app thats much much worse....a actual dating app.


Brace yourself, this is going to get ugly.

T


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 26, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> Mine did not down load when I updated my phone...I have same phone he has....I was curious about this app that I saw on his front home screen on his phone, so after he went back to AZ to work I downloaded it on my phone. I had to physically down load it
> 
> He also had his phone pass word protected which he had said it did that when he updated too....It took him a while of me asking for him to turn it off of password protect mode
> 
> I don't wan tto jump to conclusions and I'm really trying to hold myself back from confronting him right away...First I need his Itunes pass word for the reason I was even on the Itunes acct


It auto downloaded on mine. I knew what it was and deleted it. Who knows how or why Apple chooses to market too.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jkw4338 said:


> It auto downloaded on mine. I knew what it was and deleted it. Who knows how or why Apple chooses to market too.


The fact that My H now admits to the dating app I found makes this bad.....See my post about think my H is cheating


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 26, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> The fact that My H now admits to the dating app I found makes this bad.....See my post about think my H is cheating


Apple wouldn't have auto downloaded a dating app.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jkw4338 said:


> Apple wouldn't have auto downloaded a dating app.


Nope and he didn't actualy say it did, to my suprise...just played dumb for a while


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

He played dumb until he said he was going to a movie and I said who with and then brought stuff up again...then he was sending me long long texts again


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> Does anyone know what this app is really used for?? looking for infedility??
> 
> I found over Xmas that my H has this app on his phone. I didn't ask him about it till today....He first said it wasn't on his phone, I said I saw it on his phone and it said New. Then he said it Auto down loaded when he updated his phone...I said I have Iphone it has not done that ever....then I said oh did it down load from one of his games..he said yes....I dropped the discussion, but didn't really believe him.
> 
> ...


This is a great app to catch a ww. I set up an acct on her phone and tracked her that is how I caught her. She could never figure out how I did it.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 26, 2012)

BURNT KEP said:


> This is a great app to catch a ww. I set up an acct on her phone and tracked her that is how I caught her. She could never figure out how I did it.


You can use the find my phone app and do the same thing.


----------

